# Sandra Bullock & Jesse James, Not Their First A6 Avant



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We noticed this morning that our friends over at the blog quattroholic have published a story about Sandra Bullock and Jesse James' A6 Avant. They printed photos of Bullock refuelling their current black 3.0T and included links to more shot of James dropping the kids off at school with the car. The latter shots show the car's been slightly modified at least with wheels.
Seeing the photos got us to thinking. This isn't the first time we've seen Jesse James with an Audi A6 Avant. The photo above was shot at SEMA 2005 when James displayed an even more modified A6 Avant in that show's expansive wheel and tire hall. Since then it appears he's gone for a more usable ride height on his car and sans bike rack for his chopper bike.
See more of the Bullock and James current 3.0T after the jump.


----------



## ZACKinIRAQ (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Sandra Bullock & Jesse James, Not Their First A6 Avant ([email protected])*

Sick nasty. I want those wheels for my avant.


----------

